# Tuxedo Cats!



## mystra

We've come to the conclusion that Pickle is a pretty awesome tuxedo cat! Her white chest comes up narrow then widens around her neck like a collar with a dinner jacket over it! She has lovely white feet like proper spats on all four paws. But best of all she has two black spots on her belly that could be big buttons! We tried to put a bow tie on her but it was too big and instead made her look like a Christmas present... but still very cute!









































































Admittedly this is all an excuse for me to show off my cat... but i lurrrve her to bits! :001_wub:

So who else has a cat who is suited and booted, show me your tuxedo cats! x


----------



## Hannahmourneevans

heheh thats awesome¬ i will upload some photos of our boys soon!!!


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Great pics and what stunning eyes....


----------



## ellsbells0123

Here's my tuxedo baby.

Bentley 13/14 weeks.









First night at home xXx


----------



## ukdave

Awww what a cute kitty you have there! I'm putting her straight into the catnapping swag! 
|
|
\/


----------



## mystra

ellsbells0123 said:


> Here's my tuxedo baby.
> 
> Bentley


what an adorable little gentleman! love the first pic, even though he's a baby he is pulling a very grown up and distinguished face! his face marking is really cool as well how it trails up over the top of his nos - beautiful!


----------



## Shadow And Lightning

first we have a lightning 

IMAG0004 by kiwi20122012, on Flickr

IMAG0003 by kiwi20122012, on Flickr

Then the lovely domino

IMAG0009 by kiwi20122012, on Flickr

and oscar

IMAG0018 by kiwi20122012, on Flickr

IMAG0016 by kiwi20122012, on Flickr

oscar and lightning love me the most.. domino is a bit more independent :
oscar is my lapcat lol


----------

